#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  >  【徵集測試】Wilddream Chat聊天服務APP測試（有獎勵）！

## 雪麒

目前的Wilddream Chat對爪機APP的支持已經比較完善了～
只要有爪機和無線網路，隨時都可以收到信息哦～
總之，就和大多數聊天軟體一樣，離線留言、即時通知、群組聊天都可以支持！

鑑於還在測試階段，暫使用第三方通用APP
如果能積累一定用戶群，也不排除編寫專用的APP哦～

只要成功在APP上登錄並添加一位好友並截圖回复，即有*50樂園幣*的獎勵哦～
當然，使用APP的前提是你已經設置過密碼並在線登錄過Wilddream Chat了～

以下將教你*如何用APP進入聊天服務*以及*如何添加好友和進入聊天室*～

忘記帳號密碼？請訪問： http://wolfbbs.net/wilddreamchat_checkaccount.php
網頁版和PC版使用方法： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56098

一些更新和提醒：

*1、“樂園小狼”的即時提醒！*

只要在 Wilddream Chat 中添加“*【Bot】樂園小狼*”為好友，就可以收到它的即時提醒啦～
它的帳號是： *littlewolf@chat.wilddream.net*

效果如下：



*2、如何去掉Xabber頂欄的狀態欄圖標？*

“設置” - “通知” - “狀態欄圖標”，取消勾選即可～

*3、如何設置頭像和暱稱？*

請在網頁版 Wilddream Chat 右上角的設置處上傳頭像和設置暱稱。這樣的話，你的好友能在聯繫人中看到你的暱稱和頭像哦～

*=== 簡易教程 ===*
*以下為Android版本教程，IOS版請看3#戀風的教程～*



【關於帳戶名看這裡】


聊天服務以六位的ID作為帳號，事實上，該ID即為你在狼之樂園的用戶編號。（訪問“您的會員資料”，即可在網址看到這個編號）
忘記了自己的用戶名和密碼？點擊這裡～
http://wolfbbs.net/wilddreamchat_checkaccount.php

這個編號代表什麼呢？粗略地說來，就是你是第幾個進入樂園的～





想要嘗試加好友的功能的話，最簡單的方式就是加我啦～
005430@chat.wilddream.net，輸進去就OK～

【對方會如何確認呢？】




這時，你就可以看到對方的在線狀態了，開始聊天吧！




*=== 如何進入聊天室？ ===*






網頁版和PC版的使用方法見：
*狼之樂園 - Wilddream Chat 聊天服務公開測試：* http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56098

----------


## 小白熊

已幫雪麒測試了喔~~還蠻好用的一個程式
謝謝雪麒~~~>W<





> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> By 雪麒

----------


## 戀風

IOS版本
打開App Store尋找並下載Monal

下載好點開到Accounts，選擇"ADD NEW ACCOUNT"下面第一個，也就是"XMPP"

Jabber ID "填寫你的會員編號"+"@chat.wilddream.net"也就是登入wilddream所需要的帳號
下方的Password就是填你進入wilddream的密碼
Enabled的地方請把他打開

ADVANCED SETTINGS 進階選項這邊不用輸入 然後下面SSL那個全部都別開，完成後就直接點Accounts回去

回到Accounts點一下右上方的Reconnect All [如果看那個圈圈還是紅的 請點到別的畫面在點回來看]

讓他讀取一陣子 就可以看到聊天室的狀態列嘍~





> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> 戀風辛苦了～～
> By 雪麒

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

已測試~~
是說可能還在測試階段吧
有一些Bug (已經跟雪麒說了~~
總之應該還算不影響整體啦XD
雪麒加油嚕~





> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> By 雪麒

----------


## 帕格薩斯

http://images.plurk.com/3EIhYnvsliZcvVkLAi3WIt.jpg

用起來相當順暢，除了會議那邊有點卡以外其餘都不錯
辛苦雪麒了wwwwww




> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> By 雪麒

----------


## 神威白霜

下載成功
非常感謝雪麒前輩
好方便.....




> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> By 雪麒

----------


## 雪麒

感謝大家的幫忙⊙w⊙//

一些更新和提醒：

*1、“樂園小狼”的即時提醒！*

只要在 Wilddream Chat 中添加“*【Bot】樂園小狼*”為好友，就可以收到它的即時提醒啦～
它的帳號是： *littlewolf@chat.wilddream.net*

效果如下：



*2、如何去掉Xabber頂欄的狀態欄圖標？*

“設置” - “通知” - “狀態欄圖標”，取消勾選即可～

*3、如何設置頭像和暱稱？*

請在網頁版 Wilddream Chat 右上角的設置處上傳頭像和設置暱稱。這樣的話，你的好友能在聯繫人中看到你的暱稱和頭像哦～

----------


## 狼の寂

已經使用過了，可以說是十分方便呢  ：3
不過相對的就是使用的獸有點少就是了....

如果還有什麼尚待測試的功能，咱也十分樂意協助  OwO

PS. 目前咱只有雪麒的好友呢.... ('∀`)




> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> By 雪麒

----------


## 雪麒

> 已經使用過了，可以說是十分方便呢  ：3
> 不過相對的就是使用的獸有點少就是了....
> 
> 如果還有什麼尚待測試的功能，咱也十分樂意協助  OwO
> 
> PS. 目前咱只有雪麒的好友呢.... ('∀`)


想要加更多的好友的話，可以把鼠標放在首頁 Wilddream Chat 的在線列表上面，就能看到對應的用戶ID了～

或者加一加 littlewolf@chat.wilddream.net ，任勞任怨推送各種消息的樂園小狼也是需要關懷的哦～

感謝小寂協助⊙w⊙//

----------


## 傲斯頓

滿方便的ww
這裡是還在到處摸摸的大鱷魚w




> 獎勵已發放，大感謝⊙w⊙//
> By 雪麒

----------


## 德拉格

已測試完畢...但IOS還不是測試的很好

----------

